# Judge question???



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello.
Got thinking that with the ammo shortage, Maybe I might trade off the .38 for a Tauras Judge.
I wondered if the shortage on Ammo is affecting the 410 shells to? Do they still make slugs for the 410 and if so, will the Judge shoot em ok? Tnx, HG


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't buy 410 ammo, as the only gun I own that shoots it is an American Derringer, and it rarely gets shot.

Shotgun ammo in general seems to be readily available, so I assume 410 would be also. The downside to 410 is it is ridiculously expensive $$$.

The Judge is available in two different chamberings, IIRC 2.5" and 3".


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

James NM said:


> Shotgun ammo in general seems to be readily available, so I assume 410 would be also.* The downside to 410 is it is ridiculously expensive $$$*.


A quick internet search showed $4.28 -$8.99 for a box of five 410 slugs. ~$1 every pull of the trigger? I'll pass.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

A neighbor picked up a Judge last week. All he can find in 410 is 7 1/2 bird shot. .45 Long Colt is impossible to find out here also.

End result: A useless paper weight.

tumbleweed


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Todd said:


> A quick internet search showed $4.28 -$8.99 for a box of five 410 slugs. ~$1 every pull of the trigger? I'll pass.


The problem is we're not too far away from $1/squeeze for lots of factory centerfire ammo. Who hasn't seen $50 boxes of 380? Lucky for me I don't have to buy any, but ammo prices SUCK!


----------

